
NASA PICKS 12 NEW ASTRONAUTS FROM CRUSH OF APPLICANTS - carlosgg
https://www.wmfe.org/nasa-picks-12-new-astronauts-from-crush-of-applicants/74239
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14509932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14509932)

